# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Не появилась тема в разделе "Помогите"

## geimer9

Вчера вечером написал тему о помощи. Достаточно длинную, так как описывал подробно о том что произошло. Почему то тема не появилась. После создания темы, меня перекинуло на главную и что то написало по центру экрана, оно достаточно быстро пропало и я не успел прочитать. Возможно там было написано что меня администраторы должны подтвердить, или что то вроде... Ребята создают темы и они появляются. А моей все еще нету. Как быть?
Сорри что панику развожу, просто не понял этот момент. Мне заного писать или ждать.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

*geimer9*, прошу прощения за неудобство, попала случайно на премодерацию. Поправил.

----------

